# Imprintables Warehouse Offers New Matte-Finish Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For creating full-color transfers on performancewear and other sportswear fabrics, Imprintables Warehouse offers a new material called Spectra® Perform Clear Matte Finish. Designed to fit any 20” printer/cutter, this new material can be applied to polyester, cotton, spandex, and most nylons in white or light colors. It particularly works well with moisture-wicking apparel. 

The graphic will stretch and rebound with the fabric and through laboratory testing, color vibrancy has shown to last up to 50 washes. It applies at a lower-than-standard temperature to prevent scorching of heat-sensitive fabrics and is peeled cold. 

Perform Clear Matte Finish comes in rolls approximately 20 inches wide in lengths of 1-, 5-, 10- and 25-yards. For more information, go to SPECTRA® Perform Clear Matte Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl - 20" | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

